# Food Saver Vacuum Sealer Problems



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2020)

So I have the Food Saver V3840...  The stand up kind that automatically starts when bag is inserted... 

The problem I'm having with it is the teflon tape that's over top of the heat/seal strip..  It seems to have come loose...  I'm assuming it's glued on?? don't know that for sure...  So when inserting the bag it will go under the teflon tape and be directly on the heat/seal strip... Well, you can imagine what happens then when it goes through the sealing process...  The bag is melted to the heat/seal strip and stuck there... So now the heat/seal strip has bends and kinks in it too ....
Not sure how to go about fixing this problem...  anybody experience this before ? If so what was the fix ?  

Thanks,,


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2020)

ok..  so after asking the GOOGLER... it seems you just replace the teflon tape with new..  it has glue on the back of it...  so I'll look for a complete kit (heat strip and teflon tape)... If anybody knows a good source please leave the info... 

Thanks again


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 23, 2020)

Call Food Saver Customer Service with your model number.  They should be eager to send you new parts.

John


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2020)

they are not even showing those parts on their web site.... I'm not finding the heat element anywhere ...


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2020)

Large selection, may have something for you. Good luck . . .




__





						FoodSaver Parts
					





					www.elementsandmore.com


----------

